# Eastern long neck requirements



## Clairebear (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello all,

My partner has been begging me for a turtle... so i've told him he needs to do some research... but i'm going to do my own too. I know that Macley seem to be the smallest which would work well as it will be inside.... however he really wants an eastern long-neck... now... 

1) What size tank will this require? We have a spare 4 footer and a spare (well we can make it spare) 2.5 footer.

2) Is this easy to look after for a beginner? I've read it is... just checking...

3) Who breeds them in QLD? And are they easy to freight?

Thanks!

Claire


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## jay76 (Sep 28, 2007)

very easy to keep, the 4 foot tank will be fine just make a step up so it can get out of the water and remember you need a reptile light


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Anyone know of any breeders in QLD or even around me somewhere?


----------



## hornet (Sep 28, 2007)

craig latta, expansa1 is his username, pm him.


----------



## Tuttley (Oct 6, 2007)

Just to clarify from above, a 4 foot tank will be ok to start with, but will be completely unsuitable when they are fully grown.

Cheers,
Tuttley


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Check out the link in my sig


----------

